# WISKEY'S BURPDAY & Sun MaY 3rd PiCNic BaSh!



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2009)

write hee ho, yer we go innit!

This thread is now the official thread for meet up at Ashton Court for picnic and general good old fashioned fun and frolicks on 

SUNDAY MAY 3RD  at 1PM til WHENEVER

Bring munchies, drinks, something to sit on and gert big happy-go-lucky jolly hockey sticks smiles.

All welcome including any RL mates, kids, pets.

Top field past golf course.

If yer intending to come let us know so we can look out for you and hook up.

PM me for my number incase you can't find us etc etc

More later, I'm slightly preturbed by dream of finding chameleon with head of Marti feldman wrapped around one of my houseplants...


----------



## free spirit (Apr 18, 2009)

count me in



(work permitting)


----------



## wiskey (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm coming! 

I'm going to hold a raffle. First prize one baby!


----------



## JTG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good buddies getting married + good buddy having buffdee means I'm there and indeed, with bells on.


----------



## xenon (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds good... But I'll be at a family thing that weekend. Have fun.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2009)

xenon said:


> Sounds good... But I'll be at a family thing that weekend. Have fun.



Bring them along lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

What/where is ashton court?

I might just bake a cake, get my arse on a train and come down for the day


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2009)

do it please! It would be so nice, you can stay over. 

AC is the big park/estate thing in brizzle


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll check out trains today.

Think of a cake you'd like


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Think of a cake you'd like



That'll be easy . . a big one


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2009)

you know me well. 

that Guinness cake was rather nice


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 20, 2009)

Guinness Cake...I _luurrrrrrrrve_ guiness cake! 

So then train sorted BB?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2009)

I wish I could make this, but with a double bill of Offline nights (1st and 2nd), I'm going to be too done in to travel much further than my kitchen on the Sunday.

Have a great day anyway!


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like I should be available now - am bunting making another day


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 20, 2009)

how easy is it to get to ashton court if you're coming from out of town via public transport?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm up for coming along but will need somewhere to stay on Sunday night. Any offers?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh hang on, I'm a knob. I can't come, I thought this was on Saturday for some reason.

I just said to fizzer 'ooooh yeah if the family shindig is on Sunday I'll deff try to come!'

Which is a dense statement.

So alas, I am otherwise engaged.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Looks like I should be available now - am bunting making another day



Frankly I can't believe you were going to stand us all up to make _bunting_!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> how easy is it to get to ashton court if you're coming from out of town via public transport?



hmm. well quite possibly you get to the station and we drive.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 20, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I'm up for coming along but will need somewhere to stay on Sunday night. Any offers?



I'm afraid we've got less space now and it's full.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> how easy is it to get to ashton court if you're coming from out of town via public transport?


I'm up for coming too, public transport and crash space permitting


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 21, 2009)

wiskey said:


> hmm. well quite possibly you get to the station and we drive.



it's quite possible that we'll be coming from weston, is that on the same train line as bedminster?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

wiskey said:


> you know me well.
> 
> that Guinness cake was rather nice


okie dokes 



fizzerbird said:


> Guinness Cake...I _luurrrrrrrrve_ guiness cake!
> 
> So then train sorted BB?


 not quite yet, but looks like I can do a day return for under £30, so will check if the boy fancies coming and book tickets tomorrow


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> it's quite possible that we'll be coming from weston, is that on the same train line as bedminster?



Tanky somewhere, somehow, we'll get you from whatever station you land in to Ashton Court. Just let us know when and where.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> it's quite possible that we'll be coming from weston, is that on the same train line as bedminster?



yeah, get on the stopping train and it'll take you from Weston to Worle to Yatton to Nailsea & Backwell to Parson Street (which is in Bedminster) to Bedminster (which is more like Windmill Hill)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

So is it best to get a train to Bedminster or Bedminster Down? 

Bedminster Down looks closest to Ashton Court... but googlemaps is telling me to walk a really weird way round 

Is the A3029 a really big road that you can't walk down or something?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

You can't get a train to Bemmy Down! Do you mean Parson Street?

I'd go to Bedminster or even Temple Meads. If wiskers and derv are too busy orgaising the child/Tanky/whoever I don't mind organising you


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know what I mean... I clicked on a little railway sign on googlemaps and it said Bedminster Down 

Just wondering where to get my ticket to, is Ashton Court walkable from Temple Meads?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

walkable for me but possibly not other people  I have a funny idea about what's walkable

get one to TM, main station innit. even if you need to then get one to bemmy on the day it's still only about £1.50


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2009)

we may be able to make this

how far is it walk (with pushchair) from the nearest place we could park?


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just wondering where to get my ticket to, is Ashton Court walkable from Temple Meads?



Bear in mind that you need to get to the top of Ashton Court, not the bottom. There is no way I would walk it in a million years. Best to get a bus from Temple Meads to the bus station, then another bus to Ashton Court from there (get 358/359 which will take you to the top entrance not the bottom one).


----------



## Maggot (Apr 21, 2009)

If I do come, I'll be driving from London and able to take passengers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bear in mind that you need to get to the top of Ashton Court, not the bottom. There is no way I would walk it in a million years. Best to get a bus from Temple Meads to the bus station, then another bus to Ashton Court from there (get 358/359 which will take you to the top entrance not the bottom one).


I've never been, so not really got a clue where we're going... will get more specific directions nearer the time, but bus numbers are useful, ta  Do they run ok on Sundays?

Ooh, train tickets bought  we'll be there with cake


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've never been, so not really got a clue where we're going... will get more specific directions nearer the time, but bus numbers are useful, ta  Do they run ok on Sundays?
> 
> Ooh, train tickets bought  we'll be there with cake



They are every hour on Sundays, at 20 past the hour. There are other buses that run to the bottom of the estate, but it's a bit of a trek from there and really steep!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 21, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> we may be able to make this
> 
> how far is it walk (with pushchair) from the nearest place we could park?



not far hopefully.

mind you we did heave the buggy over two stiles the other day


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2009)

wiskey said:


> not far hopefully.
> 
> mind you we did heave the buggy over two stiles the other day



hmm

how easy with a double buggy?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

8 & 9 run from TM to Clifton, then it's a walk over the Bridge to Ashton Court

If anyone's interested, Congo Natty and Tippa Irie are playing at Clockwork on the evening of this


----------



## wiskey (Apr 21, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> hmm
> 
> how easy with a double buggy?



I'm sure theres enough people to assist if necessary. 

Praps Fizz could be a tad more specific about rough location?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 22, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> we may be able to make this
> 
> how far is it walk (with pushchair) from the nearest place we could park?



Right then mate there is a car park up by the golf course. BUT what I'll be doing is stopping just by the top entrance gate. Let people alight from the vehicle there and wander off down into the field, and then going off to park the car.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 22, 2009)

wiskey said:


> not far hopefully.




Were going with it being the same place as last time, when we piled everyone in the land rover to go back to BUNKrs.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2009)

JTG said:


> 8 & 9 run from TM to Clifton, then it's a walk over the Bridge to Ashton Court



That's probably easier from TM for someone who doesn't know the area - less waiting around for buses, although a longer walk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

JTG said:


> If anyone's interested, Congo Natty and Tippa Irie are playing at Clockwork on the evening of this


Argh... already booked my train home.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 22, 2009)

I would have liked to have come along, because you seem lovely and the other attendees seem lovely, but for some reason most of my social calendar seems to be making an attempt to squeeze into that weekend. Hope you all have a wonderful time. 

Bedminster Downs - there really should be a bed or mattress company with that name. So cosy.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 22, 2009)

We've also got a Horfields


----------



## Pieface (Apr 22, 2009)

Weeeelll.

If Jefe's leg's doing ok by next weekend and the weather looks good we are considering coming along to say hello to the Brizzle crew.  Been ages since we saw Wiskey and Derv and we've NEVER met Rowan!   I initially thought this was the Aston Court festival weekend and was put off because of crowds and traffic but it's not is it? 

There's a few things we have to work out so it's not definite but if we do manage it is there space to park up outside your house Wiskey and Derv?  For the van like?  

We have the wheelchair now so getting about isn't such a mare


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2009)

By no means impossible for us on a day trip from Swansea basis!  

Will need to discuss with deb though.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's probably easier from TM for someone who doesn't know the area - less waiting around for buses, although a longer walk.



Yeah, I think it's simpler. As I say, happy to meet people off the train and escort them to the correct bus and then over the bridge 



BiddlyBee said:


> Argh... already booked my train home.



Useless!



PieEye said:


> Weeeelll.
> 
> If Jefe's leg's doing ok by next weekend and the weather looks good we are considering coming along to say hello to the Brizzle crew.  Been ages since we saw Wiskey and Derv and we've NEVER met Rowan!   I initially thought this was the Aston Court festival weekend and was put off because of crowds and traffic but it's not is it?
> 
> ...



Ashton Court Festival is an ex-festival, ceased to be, joined the choir invisibule etc etc It's gonna be just us and whoever else is wandering round the estate that day.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> We've also got a Horfields



We've only got one of them. It's singular.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 22, 2009)

JTG said:


> It's gonna be just us and whoever else is wandering round the estate that day.




(((((whoever else is wandering round the estate that day)))))


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2009)

free spirit said:


> (((((whoever else is wandering round the estate that day)))))



what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## free spirit (Apr 22, 2009)

JTG said:


> what could possibly go wrong?


what, with so many experienced festival stewarding type on hand... nothing, nothing at all...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2009)

A final plea for crash space, just a sofa would do, or I could bring my camping matress and kip on the floor.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 22, 2009)

There are lots of people I want to meet going to this. I am blue.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2009)

dissident are playing the night before at Motion - think it's Teebee and Dom & Roland

It's also last game of the football season the day before so expect me to be a little delicate on the Sunday


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2009)

PieEye said:


> There's a few things we have to work out so it's not definite but if we do manage it is there space to park up outside your house Wiskey and Derv?  For the van like?



yeah there's a church opposite with a car park thats ok as long as its clear by sunday morning. Or a public car park, or the streets . . . actually I'll just say yes, there is parking.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 22, 2009)

Maggot said:


> A final plea for crash space, just a sofa would do, or I could bring my camping matress and kip on the floor.


if my work schedule means I can come to this, and you get no better offers, then there'd be floor space at my flat... don't currently own a sofa though, and there's not vast amounts of space.

will know more after friday when I actually start work.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2009)

have you moved in yet?


----------



## free spirit (Apr 22, 2009)

no... gonna be driving down either tomorrow evening, or early friday morning coz I have to be in work for a handover day on friday, but haven't really got my shit together yet, so wouldn't be leaving here til late tomorrow, but don't have keys to the flat, and not sure if landlord will appreciate a midnight meeting to pick up keys, so hopefully work will be ok about me getting there late morning as it's just a handover day, and I don't start properly til monday. <and breathe>

kinda lost a day thru not getting back to leeds from wales til 3.30am tuesday morning and being knackered (sure saturdays escapade didn't help as well).

*note to self* must get my shit together tomorrow


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2009)

good luck with it


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 23, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Frankly I can't believe you were going to stand us all up to make _bunting_!



It's quite intricate bunting I'll have you know


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2009)

free spirit said:


> if my work schedule means I can come to this, and you get no better offers, then there'd be floor space at my flat... don't currently own a sofa though, and there's not vast amounts of space.
> 
> will know more after friday when I actually start work.


That's really kind of you.  I don't even know you and you've twice offered to sort me out somewhere to stay. Just let me know when you can, and I'll try and sort a B&B if it doesn't work out.  

Thanks!


----------



## psycherelic (Apr 23, 2009)

Me and badger decoy should be there, looking forward to it!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> There are lots of people I want to meet going to this. I am blue.




Are you a smurf ?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 25, 2009)

we're not going to be able to make it


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## wiskey (Apr 26, 2009)

oh


----------



## strung out (Apr 26, 2009)

i will try and come to this. it might take a bit of begging, but after the favours i've done my manager the last month i reckon he'll relent.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 26, 2009)

I MAY be coming. I may not.
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


oo


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i will try and come to this. it might take a bit of begging, but after the favours i've done my manager the last month i reckon he'll relent.



yeah, BJs do tend to get results


----------



## strung out (Apr 26, 2009)

all those extra hours and late nights...


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## free spirit (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not working this day, so shall be in attendance providing I can find it as I seem to be spending a lot of time being lost at the moment... I also think I've bought a sofa bed, but have yet to unflatpack it, and was getting well confused in ikea (spit), so could equally have bought a non sofabed sofa, or even just a really big, really heavy box with a note inside saying 'Haha, you muppet'... but I think its' a sofa bed... so anyway, yeah that should be available to any urbs that need it (maggot?)... got to be at work at 9am monday morning though, so it'll be an early start.

got no tinterweb at home, but will try and check back in from work at some point before sunday, or wiskey has my number.


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm now working this sunday (the price of begging for wednesday and saturday off) but i'll try and come up about 5.30ish if people are knocking about still.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a knacker, and it had escaped my attention that this was actually a bank holiday, so I won't be working monday morning, and therefore can stay out and play as late as I like*






*some may view this as a bad thing


----------



## Maggot (Apr 28, 2009)

And thanks to Free Spirit's kind offer, I can now make this.


----------



## Velouria (Apr 28, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I'm coming!
> 
> I'm going to hold a raffle. First prize one baby!



Does it come with a free nanny? 

I will be somewhat at the other end of the country (as usual), so have fun.


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I am a knacker, and it had escaped my attention that this was actually a bank holiday, so I won't be working monday morning, and therefore can stay out and play as late as I like*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have plans for the weekend 

Sorry about last week, we got beaten by Swindon and I was in a huff. Will drop you a text soon


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2009)

JTG said:


> we got beaten by Swindon and I was in a huff.



I did try and warn him


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2009)

I can imagine that conversation now

fs: do you think jittug would be up for a beer tonight
wiskers (checking football scores): tbh he's probably hiding under his duvet abusing people on the internet and won't want to know


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 29, 2009)

Weather report from BBC says


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2009)

that looks like a fried egg in profile


----------



## Maggot (Apr 29, 2009)

JTG said:


> I can imagine that conversation now
> 
> fs: do you think jittug would be up for a beer tonight
> wiskers (checking football scores): tbh he's probably hiding under his duvet abusing people on the internet and won't want to know


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I said a

BOOM BOOM BOOM

a let me hear ya say...


----------



## dervish (Apr 30, 2009)

"Bugger, it's broken."


Usually


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 30, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> By no means impossible for us on a day trip from Swansea basis!
> 
> Will need to discuss with deb though.



Oh bollocks   ... we can't make this now ...

After a few discussions we had to knock this on the head I fear .... shorterm cashflow isues for now what with festivals coming up later and me being unemployed ...

Have a great time anyway!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Oh bollocks   ... we can't make this now ...
> 
> After a few discussions we had to knock this on the head I fear .... shorterm cashflow isues for now what with festivals coming up later and me being unemployed ...


Bummer.  How's the job-hunting going?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 30, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Weather report from BBC says



yay

so who is coming and where exactly are we going?


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2009)

JTG said:


> I have plans for the weekend
> 
> Sorry about last week, we got beaten by Swindon and I was in a huff. Will drop you a text soon


no worries, I managed to get drunk all by myself... well not really all by myself coz there were lots of people also there, one of whom I actually knew from ages ago, several of whom I drunkenly recognised but couldn't tell you who they were, and several more I introduced myself to while roping myself into helping pack up that community garden fayre/piss up thing (couldn't help myself).

ended up getting persuaded to drive to borth on the sunday for a site visit by my mate lying to me that it was 'just down the road man'... 3-4 hours just down the feckin road maybe... so I got properly Welshed and didn't get back til 1am, which I figured was probably a bit late to give you a bell for a drink.

also... check the time of this post, and note that I only have interweb at work.... grrrrrr... there's some partying to be done this weekend to make up for the time spent working this week.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 1, 2009)

SUNDAY MAY 3RD at 1PM til WHENEVER

Bring munchies, drinks, something to sit on and gert big happy-go-lucky jolly hockey sticks smiles.

All welcome including any RL mates, kids, pets.

Top field past golf course.

Top entrance, turn left through gate...look out for either...







or






or






or even


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

I still have no idea which bit of the park you'll be in. 

but I'm looking forward to it 

even if we do end up having separate picnics cos I can't find you.


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2009)

Can someone give me a street name or a postcode for Ashton Court, so I can find it on multimap?


Cheers!


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I still have no idea which bit of the park you'll be in.



"top field, past the golf course" - ie the bit the festival used to be in. Get right up to the top where the pitch and putt is and head left with your back to the city

shout and I'll meet you for guiding if you like


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Can someone give me a street name or a postcode for Ashton Court, so I can find it on multimap?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



No idea 

It's near Leigh Woods (top end) and Long Ashton (bottom end). South west edge of Bristol


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2009)

.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

ooohhh 

I thought you meant go in the entrance you get to if you drive across the bridge. I couldn't work out how you turn left on a straight road.

a google earth map with a big X showing which field would be good.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

JTG said:


> . Get right up to the top where the pitch and putt is and head left with your back to the city



I didn't know there was a pitch and putt  

(can you see why I'm asking for clarification, I'm not being difficult - its a fucking massive place and I don't want to be traipsing about for ages)


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Can someone give me a street name or a postcode for Ashton Court, so I can find it on multimap?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



bridge road j/o abbots leigh rd is I _think_ the entrance you want to be coming into.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Thora (May 2, 2009)

I think it's more like here.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2009)

It's moved then. 



fizzerbird said:


> Top field past golf course.


----------



## Geri (May 2, 2009)

Why not just meet at the entrance and all walk to the same place together?


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> Why not just meet at the entrance and all walk to the same place together?


Cos people will arrive at different times.


----------



## Geri (May 2, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Cos people will arrive at different times.



They don't have to though. Can't be that difficult to arrange to meet at the same time surely, and it would save people getting lost.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2009)

Hopefully someon'll be along who knows where Fizzer means.

I've somehow missed the past three (??) picnics.


----------



## geminisnake (May 2, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I said a
> 
> BOOM BOOM BOOM
> 
> a let me hear ya say...



 Wayoh Wayoh 

Hope the weather is excellent for you and you meet up no bother.


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

But its got electrolytes...

its what plants crave


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

so no water then?


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

thats fag talk


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Hopefully someon'll be along who knows where Fizzer means.
> .



Send em round ours fer fucks sake


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> thats fag talk



Piss of you buttfukker tard!


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

go fuck a starbucks tard


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> go fuck a starbucks tard



who you calling a tard...dumb ASS!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Send em round ours fer fucks sake



fek off you get out! Go get a fukkin latte tard! sending but fukkers round here...


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

go have sex with a tractor+trailor in a parking lot


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> go have sex with a tractor+trailor in a parking lot



yeah I will then, it's like riding a dinosaur attached to a rocketship!


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Its like listening to a locomotive full of babies that crashing into an aircraft carrier thats ON FIRE


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Its like listening to a locomotive full of babies that crashing into and aircraft carrier thats ON FIRE



Whats all this talking like a friggin pirate?

Go have a fist fight with a grizzly bear and shave yer chest with a lawn mower while yer at it!


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

wouldn't it be easier just to turn around and talk to each other?


----------



## Thora (May 2, 2009)

And have we got a confirmation on the location yet?


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

easy would be riding a pony



that's 300 ft and covered in chainsaws and in order to get to it you have to get a lift that full of cougars


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> wouldn't it be easier just to turn around and talk to each other?



Easier, easier? It'll be easier to drive an ice-cream van full of bee's through a petting zoo!


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

fizzbitch


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2009)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> fizzbitch



humpcat you douche bag it's crustal meths in a can

man anna


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

well at least I know how many buckets I have if I have one bucket that hold two gallons and one bucket that holds five gallons


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Easier, easier? It'll be easier to drive an ice-cream van full of bee's through a petting zoo!



ah I see, one of those evenings. 

so any idea where we're going to be meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Thora (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> ah I see, one of those evenings.
> 
> so any idea where we're going to be meeting tomorrow?



Where you were last year apparently.  I posted a map.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

Thora said:


> Where you were last year apparently.  I posted a map.



Spot on!

wiskles, remember the frisbee got stuck in that tree and someone (can't remember boardname? soz ) had diablo?

We all piled in back of the discovery dropping peeps back...


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

your map is right? 

ok.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

We need to invest in a 'wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man'...don't we!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

my mobile is fully charged if you need me ring

118 118 and ask for fizzbitch


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Spot on!
> 
> wiskles, remember the frisbee got stuck in that tree and someone (can't remember boardname? soz ) had diablo?
> 
> We all piled in back of the discovery dropping peeps back...



well why didn't you just say "where you had your last birthday picnic"


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...d=100214767559068884686.000468f4d137762949455

this is where we are going, I think its where you mean

in the top gate bybridge road, park up on the road inside the gate and walk through the woods to the left.


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

So hopefully this will make it a bit clearer







and in a bit closer in






and for any drivers.

leave the M% at gordano services, follow the road to Bristol and then follow signs for the bridge. You cant turn right into the gateway so you'll have to do something like this






They took me bloody ages.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

well done  

took me fucking ages to work out how to use google maps


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Spot on!
> 
> wiskles, remember the frisbee got stuck in that tree and someone (can't remember boardname? soz ) had diablo?
> 
> We all piled in back of the discovery dropping peeps back...



*ahem post 40*

fizzbitchtard


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

I have a house full of people  

might be a bit knackered tomorrow 

dervish will be dropping the first lot of people off once he's collected them from the station at 1, then he'll come back for us.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

**bounce bounce**


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> well done
> 
> took me fucking ages to work out how to use google maps



Google maps is well difficult so I went with cutting up paper and glue Finding a felt tip that would show up in the screen was a bitch.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> *ahem post 40*
> 
> fizzbitchtard



bombbuttfukkertard


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Google maps is well difficult so I went with cutting up paper and glue Finding a felt tip that would show up in the screen was a bitch.





I hope you were supervised with the scissors!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I hope you were supervised with the scissors!



He was...I'm qualified and CRB checked


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

I have found my kite and a frisbee. 

what else do we need?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I have found my kite and a frisbee.
> 
> what else do we need?



something to sit on (sheet/blanket type dooda) and some munchies and beverage of choice.

Suitable clothing which should include sensible footwear anda jumper/jacket.

Toilet roll or wipes (the cafe toilets by the mansion should be open but there are several 'wee spots' in the woods)

We have first aid kit in van (or it will be in van when bombbuttfukkertard gets off his arse and puts it in there) but I'm good at improvising 

erm...oooh...erm

mobile phone! I forgot mine today and felt like i'd lost an arm.


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2009)

4-1 4-1 4-1 4-1

I'm very drunk

glad not to be out tonight tbh

better go to bed really I'm fucked


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2009)

better remember baby food.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2009)

Roit moi babbers...i'm off to me nest to get me some much needed shut eye.

opefully manage to kip til the morning without having to get outta bed several times during the night to throw myself into the freezer...


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Roit moi babbers...i'm off to me nest to get me some much needed shut eye.
> 
> opefully manage to kip til the morning without having to get outta bed several times during the night to throw myself into the freezer...



yeah I've left them all downstairs and have retired because you can be sure as dammit the boy will start the day in 6 hours


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2009)

night night hope the bedbugs don't bite

xXx


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)

its going to be sunny


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)

err its raining


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2009)

bit rainy where i am, but also sunny!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2009)

Only a shower 

Sun's out.

It'll be fine


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2009)

Stop with the weather forcasting already!

Rain? Sun? Put them together what do ya get?

A







positive thinking


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2009)

Right,

Veg flan (quiche to you posh peeps) done.
Sausages done.
chicken done.
salad done.
Kites found.
poi and bubbles ready.

Bombscare up and sorting stuff out ( must remind him of first aid kit in shed )

Having a cuppa then it's shower, dry hair, dressed, packed and offski!

My mobile works up in that there field so any probs...ring bombscare


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

Poi  I didn't pack my scissors


----------



## Thora (May 3, 2009)

Get a move on fizzer!


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)

right the first contingency from my house is about to venture out


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

Just went past a field of cows who were all sat down


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

Think this might be the most expensive picnic we've been to  (thank fuck for credit cards ).... but well worth it! Lovely buncha people, sunshine, cake, kites, bubbles, cake, gorgeous baby, and cake


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2009)

Did fizzer do a twirly dance for me....cos I asked her too 


Glad you had a good one


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

She was twirling with poi, kites and bubbles


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you missed your train


----------



## _pH_ (May 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> cake, cake, and cake



my kind of picnic 

glad you all had a lovely time


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> She was twirling with poi, kites and bubbles


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2009)

*sych*

why am I up at stupid 0'clock on a bank hol mon? grrrrrrrr feking menopause

aneeeeeeeeeeeyways...

Lovely, lovely chilled out picnic. Weather brilliant (except not windy enough for kites) but well done psycawatshisname (s0z) who managed to keep his up for ages!

Great to see everyone and thanks for putting up with my twirly poi and bubbles...it's the only time I get to play with them.

Cheers to BiddlyBee for the 'fizzbomb' sweets. Tried one when we got home......had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp! After the initial shock they are actually quite nice. We shall keep the wrappers in our momentoes box (yes, dont puke, we have a box of momentoes...not the chocs either) so thanks BB. 

Strumpety one should be forced to attend next field gathering!

Great afternoon...but fek me I ache today!


----------



## dervish (May 4, 2009)

What a great picnic! 

Sorry to Bee and Rububish for making them miss the train


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Think this might be the most expensive picnic we've been to  (thank fuck for credit cards ).... but well worth it! Lovely buncha people, sunshine, cake, kites, bubbles, cake, gorgeous baby, and cake



Sod that Mr Kipling fella you definitely make exceedingly good cakes, it was lush and goes up in my book as one of the best cakes ever. I wouldnt mind the recipe if your allowed to pass it on.

As always its good to see everyone. I was as always useless with names unless ive met you a couple of times they just dont stick. So sorry bout that. But it was good to see ya... And to eat biddly cake

Was rububbish the dude in the oakley top. 

*waves*

Hi man we sort only chatted across bags but hi mate and good to see ya


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I'm so sorry you missed your train


No worries 


dervish said:


> What a great picnic!
> 
> Sorry to Bee and Rububish for making them miss the train


It wasn't your fault, we weren't that organised


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Cheers to BiddlyBee for the 'fizzbomb' sweets. Tried one when we got home......had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp! After the initial shock they are actually quite nice. We shall keep the wrappers in our momentoes box (yes, dont puke, we have a box of momentoes...not the chocs either) so thanks BB.


Ah  I forgot to tell you they're a bit sucking-on-a-lemon sour. Just seemed they were made for you two 



djbombscare said:


> Sod that Mr Kipling fella you definitely make exceedingly good cakes, it was lush and goes up in my book as one of the best cakes ever. I wouldnt mind the recipe if your allowed to pass it on.


Lol, credit goes to whoever passed the recipe on to me  I'll dig it out and PM it over.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 4, 2009)

Had a lovely afternoon -even if I did sitting chilling rather than socialising much  I think I ate my entire year's ration of cake yesterday! Chocolate, lemon drizzle and carrot all in one afternoon  My nose is definately looking a bit pink from the sunshine too!

So, hello to everyone I was to lazy to introduce myself to  I was the tall bird in the blue and white stripey top


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

sorry for early departure, was feeling nauseus


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2009)

Well I had a lovely time, slight irritations aside. 

Thanks to everyone who made the trek from London  And those who came from elsewhere. 

I can't get over how sunny it turned out  

Sorry for those I failed to talk to much. 

I've got my house back now, it seems ever so quiet


----------



## Thora (May 4, 2009)

The weather was perfect, wasn't it? 

Cake, cocktails and sunshine


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2009)

rather fine lemon drizzle cake I've ended up with 

Pass on my thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I can't get over how sunny it turned out


Nor can I, felt like summer. Cptn is now this colour --> 





Thora said:


> Cake, *cocktails *and sunshine


I forgot about your mobile cocktail bar, fair do's to the man


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2009)

We definately chose the right day for it with regards to the weather.


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2009)

Was lovely too see everyone yesterday, really enjoyed it. Fantastic weather too.  My only gripe is that I didn't get any cake.

Clockwork was good fun, Congo Natty didn't play, but Tipper Irie did (and I had no idea he was in the line up!).

Massive thanks to Free Spirit for putting me up and for the breakfast.


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2009)

Thora said:


> The weather was perfect, wasn't it?
> 
> Cake, cocktails and sunshine




Well one did bring one's butler along


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

so who ended up with my cake then?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 4, 2009)

darn it we missed this


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good bank holiday picnic 
It was lovely in London too, but it's a shame to miss this 
Maybe next year!


----------



## free spirit (May 5, 2009)

secretsquirrel said:


> So, hello to everyone I was to lazy to introduce myself to  I was the tall bird in the blue and white stripey top


 


Thora said:


> The weather was perfect, wasn't it?
> 
> Cake, cocktails and sunshine


I really am crap at introducing myself to people properly...


----------



## free spirit (May 5, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Was lovely too see everyone yesterday, really enjoyed it. Fantastic weather too. My only gripe is that I didn't get any cake.
> 
> Clockwork was good fun, Congo Natty didn't play, but Tipper Irie did (and I had no idea he was in the line up!).
> 
> Massive thanks to Free Spirit for putting me up and for the breakfast.


no worries... was a shame about congo natty not actually playing, but at least I got the chance to have a bit of a rant about it before we left, which is always good.


----------



## wiskey (May 5, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I really am crap at introducing myself to people properly...



I introduced you to thora!


----------



## wiskey (May 5, 2009)

free spirit said:


> no worries... was a shame about congo natty not actually playing, but at least I got the chance to have a bit of a rant about it before we left, which is always good.



 

so did you complain in writing to the promoter? Frankly I think its shocking Clockwork don't have a 24hr complaints department!


----------



## free spirit (May 6, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I introduced you to thora!


oh.

did I mention that I also have a shit memory?


----------



## djbombscare (May 8, 2009)

JTG said:


> so who ended up with my cake then?



We found a loney walnut in the coolbox. . .I just think it got demolished


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2009)

As long as it found a good home - or several by the sounds of it


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2009)

I think it probably did mate.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 14, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> As always its good to see everyone. I was as always useless with names unless ive met you a couple of times they just dont stick. So sorry bout that. But it was good to see ya... And to eat biddly cake
> 
> Was rububbish the dude in the oakley top.
> 
> ...



What ho! It was me. I was unusually quiet that day for some reason but had a good one. It could have been because my head was cooking or perhaps that I smoked a gateway drug one of or both of the two I reckon  I now have brand new skin on my head!  

Top picnic though!


----------

